# Bike show swap meet Aug 26 and 27  2017 ,,Pittsburgh bicycle Museum



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 1, 2017)

BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET THIS AUG 26 AND 27  2017,,,FREE SPOTS, BUY SELL TRADE BICYCLES MINNI BIKES WHIZZERS ,412 734 4034   info at  bicycleheaven.org,,,YOUR INVITED


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes Mini bikes and Motor bikes whizzers welcome  ,,   bicycleheaven.org  for more info and i have been asked if the Johnny Angel Museum / music Museum will be open   yes    looks like a good turn out so far,,hope to see everyone,,,,,,,  free vendor spots,,buy sell trade


----------

